# perran foundry (cornwall)



## muppet (Oct 3, 2010)

visited a couple of weeks ago . a good sized site we were there about an hour . a bit of history about the place
Perran Foundry was established by the Fox family in 1791, trading under the name Foxes & Perran Foundry Co, and between 1858 and 1879 under the name Williams & Perran Foundry Co after the Williams family became major shareholders. It manufactured a wide range of mining implements and steam engines. During this period a complex of leats, foundry buildings, stores, facilities for transport and other services, offices and worker's houses was developed. By 1860, the works covered six acres and employed 400 men. It continued in operation until a decline in the fortunes of the local mining industry forced it to close in 1879. The machinery and patterns were auctioned in 1882.

The site passed to the firm of Edwards Brothers in 1890, who adapted it for the milling of feedstuffs, erecting new machinery and constructing a canal and quay. They are also recorded as having established a small works for cloth within the foundry site. In 1969 the mill was sold to Bibby's and was subsequently used as a store and distribution centre for animal feed, entailing further adaptation of the buildings. Many of the foundry and mill buildings are well-preserved, although the actual machinery of the foundry was been removed after closure.

The site is of prime significance as the manufacturer of a range of industrial machinery including some of the largest and most powerful Cornish beam engines of their day, and as a major exporter to mining sites around the world. 
on with the pics

































looks like scaffholding is keeping it up . 
























thanks for looking


----------



## chilli (Oct 4, 2010)

great pics, whereabouts, redruth way ? looks familer ? Thanks


----------



## muppet (Oct 4, 2010)

chilli said:


> great pics, whereabouts, redruth way ? looks familer ? Thanks


just outside of falmouth


----------



## dangerous dave (Oct 4, 2010)

half way between truro and falmouth


----------



## Captain-Slow (Oct 4, 2010)

Scaffolding to support the buildings:- Check
Rusty as Fuck bridge:- Check
Old BP fuel pumps:- Check
Lead based paint:- Check

Just my kind of place, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 5, 2010)

Ooh, really like this. Great site and find. Cheers. 

Love the 'children must not play...' notice. That's a sure invitation!


----------

